# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - elokuu 2013

## Karosa

1.8.2013

VT 1265 (VDL Ambassador 200) / h55/K

----------


## halla

1.8.

PL 774 @ e42

----------


## Aleksi.K

01.08.13 Helsinki

Nf 779 (Volvo 8500LE teli)/109

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 1.8.

NF 708 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / h62
NF 796 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / 121A

----------


## bussifriikki

1.8.

helb 11/363

----------


## joboo

1.8

Helb 102 / 39
Helb 617 / h41
Pl 871 / 205

----------


## Nak

2.8

Nf 436 / 213
Nf 606 / 270A

Vt 347 / 154T

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 2.8.

NF 433 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / 206
NF 614 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-teli) / 550
VT 454 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / 452
HelB 817 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / 195
NF 625 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 112
NF 799 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / 122

----------


## Bussipoika

2.8

Helb 64/ 615
VT 186/ v56

----------


## chauffer

> 2.8
> 
> Helb 64/ 615


Vakio ollut alusta asti

----------


## Nak

2.8

Nf 437 / 112, rötköttää ilman takapyöriä Länsiväylällä lapinlahden sillan jälkeen Espooseen päin

----------


## Karosa

> 2.8
> 
> Nf 437 / 112, rötköttää ilman takapyöriä Länsiväylällä lapinlahden sillan jälkeen Espooseen päin


Kylläpäs näitä City L:iä nyt joka päivä jää tienpäälle, viitenä päivänä nyt ainakin peräkkäin..  :Laughing: 

2.8: 437
1.8: 420 
31.7: 429
30.7 432 (ilmeisesti), 438
29.7: 417 tai joku siitä läheltä

----------


## Pera

2.8

h65A: NF 816 (Volvo 8900LE teli)

----------


## Karosa

> Nf 437 / 112, rötköttää ilman takapyöriä Länsiväylällä lapinlahden sillan jälkeen Espooseen päin


Jopa iltalehden artikkeli asiasta, kappas vaan sama paikka minne 428 sitten loppupelissä hyytyi.  :Tongue: 
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...li_likey%22%7D

----------


## Nak

> Jopa iltalehden artikkeli asiasta, kappas vaan sama paikka minne 428 sitten loppupelissä hyytyi. 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...li_likey%22%7D


Samaa mäkin katoin, paha karma sillä paikalla nyt  :Laughing: 




> paniikki tuli, kun ihmiset olivat poistuneet bussista nurmikolle ja joku huusi, että nyt se räjähtää


Harmi kun ei räjähtänyt  :Sad:  Siellä se oli vieläkin n. 40min sitten, pyörät pyöritelty nojailemaan bussin eteen.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

2.8 Ilta

h73 /  Riihenkulmalla n. 21:25 (Scania Citywide) numeroa en kerennyt nähdä, mutta varmasti oli  Tammelundin toinen Scania Citywide. 
h73 / Paavalin kirkolla n. 21:35 (Scania Citywide) #1

----------


## joboo

2.3 & 3.8 yö

Helb 1 / 70T
Helb 50 / h39N (yö)
Helb 426 / h41
Helb 616 / h45

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Perjantai 2.8.
> 
> NF 433 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / 206


433 on siis siirtynyt Hakunilasta Kloviin.

----------


## bussifriikki

3.8.13

h51 / HelB 37

----------


## Karosa

Lauantai 3.8.

TLL 1 (Scania K250UB Citywide) / h73
TLL 12 (Scania K250UB Citywide) / h73
HelB 50 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94-teli) / h40, h43
VT 1262 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / 74
VT 1265 (VDL Ambassador 200) / h55
VT 1263 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / 74

----------


## Pera

3.8

h40: HelB 102 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) ja HelB 125 (Scania L94 Ikarus E94 teli)
h51: HelB 40 (Scania L94 Lahti 402)
h73: TLL 1 ja TLL 12 (Scania Citywide)

----------


## Nak

3.8

Vt 357 / 150K

----------


## Pera

3.8

h43: HelB 101 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli)
h51: HelB 301 (Scania L94 Lahti Scala)

----------


## aki

3.8

v55 / VT 481

----------


## joboo

3.8

Helb 616 / h45
Helb 820 / 362
Helb 957 / h41

----------


## bussifriikki

4.8.

h40 / HelB 125

----------


## Pera

4.8

h24: HelB 955 (Volvo 8700LE) Kattoluukut auki vaikka ilmastointi toimii. :Mad: 
h41: HelB 805 (Volvo 8700LE)
h43: HelB 213 (Volvo 8500LE teli)

----------


## Bussipoika

4.8

TLL 1/ h73
TLL 12/ h73

helb 1122/ 512k

----------


## bussifriikki

> 4.8
> 
> TLL 1/ h73
> TLL 12/ h73


Eikös niiden kuulukin olla h73:lla?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eikös niiden kuulukin olla h73:lla?


Tammelundin Citywidet pyörivät linjoilla h16 ja h73, kunnes syysliikenteen alussa ainakin toinen niistä menee linjoille v77 ja v88.

----------


## halla

5.8.

NOF 424 @ 550. Upea näky!

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...n_kesken_ajon/

Kenenköhän auto on kärynnyt?

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 5.8.2013

HelB 1330 / 506

----------


## Karosa

> kunnes syysliikenteen alussa ainakin toinen niistä menee linjoille v77 ja v88.


Toinen niistä jää luultavaksi vara-autoksi, tämä jälkimmäinen #12 ilmeisemmin, sillä v77 ja v88 tarjottiin A1 joten #1 riittää, mutta kaipa noita voi kierrätellä.  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...n_kesken_ajon/
> 
> Kenenköhän auto on kärynnyt?


Hevosmiesten tietotoimisto tietää kertoa, että olisi HelB 9807.

05.08.13 Helsinki

Nf 748 (Scania teli Scala)/270A

----------


## aki

> Helsinki 5.8.2013
> 
> HelB 1330 / 506


Onhan tuokin tuleva runkolinja.. :Smile:

----------


## JT

Ma 5.8. Espoo

NF #614 / 550

----------


## iiko

> Hevosmiesten tietotoimisto tietää kertoa, että olisi HelB 9807.


Joutuvat sitten hankkimaan vara-auton lentokenttälinjan vara-autolle.. :-)

----------


## bussifriikki

5.7.

h43/HelB 205

Oranssi HelB 1341 bongattu Näyttelijäntiellä klo 11.30 kohti Kehä I:tä idän suuntaan.

----------


## joboo

4.8

Helb 806 & 807 / h39N
Helb 817 / 363
Helb 1008 / h45
Helb 1206 / h45

----------


## Karosa

Maanantai 5.8.

NF 616 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-teli) / 213

----------


## bussifriikki

5.8.

h54/HelB 1122

----------


## chauffer

> Joutuvat sitten hankkimaan vara-auton lentokenttälinjan vara-autolle.. :-)


Eiköhän tässä viikko pärjätä olemassa olevilla vara-autoilla 204,9808 ja taitaa olla 213... sitten vapautuu kalustoa hävityiltä linjoilta  :Laughing:

----------


## Miska

> Eiköhän tässä viikko pärjätä olemassa olevilla vara-autoilla 204,9808 ja taitaa olla 213... sitten vapautuu kalustoa hävityiltä linjoilta


Ei kai vielä ensi viikolla mitään vapaudu?

----------


## jodo

> Ei kai vielä ensi viikolla mitään vapaudu?


Viikon päästä maanantaina syysaikataulujen astuessa voimaan.

----------


## Nak

> Viikon päästä maanantaina syysaikataulujen astuessa voimaan.


Ei Helbillä pääty nyt mitään sopimuksia, jossa olisi telejä. 360-364:n uutta sopimustakin jatketaan pääasiassa nykyisellä kalustolla  :Wink: 
Sen sijaan h43:lle lisätään auto.(teli?)

----------


## santeri82

> Helsinki 5.8.2013
> 
> HelB 1330 / 506


Samaisen auton bongasin minäkin hetki sitten samalla linjalla ylittämässä kehä 1:stä. Joko Helbillä rupeaa homma menemään pieleen ennenkuin Jokerin liikennöinti on edes ehtinyt alkaa?

----------


## Bussipoika

5.8

Helb 321 ("teippinet"-Ikarus)/ h78

----------


## KriZuu

5.8.

HelB 1204 / 363A
VT 1261 / 74

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Samaisen auton bongasin minäkin hetki sitten samalla linjalla ylittämässä kehä 1:stä. Joko Helbillä rupeaa homma menemään pieleen ennenkuin Jokerin liikennöinti on edes ehtinyt alkaa?


No enkös minä sanonut, että jokeri-telejä tullaan varmaankin näkemään siellä sun täällä. No ennustus kävi toteen, eikä yllättänyt yhtään..

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei Helbillä pääty nyt mitään sopimuksia, jossa olisi telejä.


Ainoat päättyvät HelB:n sopimukset ovat linjoilla 360 - 364 ja v35, joiden liikennöintiä HelB kuitenkin jatkaa uudella sopimuksella, eikä hanki niitä varten yhtään uutta bussia. Lisäksi tulee vielä uutena linja v30. HelB:llä on ilmeisesti korjaamon toiminta tehostunut, kun liikenteen lisääntymisestä huolimatta kalustoa on mennyt poistoon useita autoja (ja Varhan poistoja ei ole vielä edes täällä kerrottu).

----------


## Nak

> HelB:llä on ilmeisesti korjaamon toiminta tehostunut, kun liikenteen lisääntymisestä huolimatta kalustoa on mennyt poistoon useita autoja (ja Varhan poistoja ei ole vielä edes täällä kerrottu).


Helbillä on vuodenvaihteen poistojen jälkeen mennyt vain 6 teliä ja 1 pätkä poistoon, pätkä paloi ja yksi teli romuttui kolarissa riittävästi. Jos tiukkaa tekee voidaan lentokentän varaksi ottaa siis joku alkukesällä poistetuista  :Smile:  Ja Ruhan yläkentällä taitaa seistä vielä vuodenvaihteen poistettuja joilla pärjännee vuodenvaihteelle saakka, jolloin päättyy paljon sopimuksia

----------


## JT

> Samaisen auton bongasin minäkin hetki sitten samalla linjalla ylittämässä kehä 1:stä. Joko Helbillä rupeaa homma menemään pieleen ennenkuin Jokerin liikennöinti on edes ehtinyt alkaa?





> No enkös minä sanonut, että jokeri-telejä tullaan varmaankin näkemään siellä sun täällä. No ennustus kävi toteen, eikä yllättänyt yhtään..


Jottei asiasta jää väärää käsitystä, niin uusi runkolinja-Scala on linjalla HSL:n aloitteesta koskien Helmi-laitteen testausta.

----------


## vristo

Nykyinen seutulinja 506 on vieläpä tulevan TIEDE-runkolinjan pohjana, joten sielläkin tullaan näkemään samankaltaista/-väristä bussikalustoa.

----------


## joboo

5.8

Helb 946 / h42
Helb 950 / h42

----------


## Aleksi.K

06.08.13 Espoo

Nf 476 (Scania Scala)/e22

----------


## bussifriikki

6.8.13 13.15

HelB 1316 bongattu Jokerin perässä Eliel Saarisen tiellä. Treenaavat vissiin reittiä.

h43/HelB 205

----------


## Aleksi.K

06.08.13 Helsinki

VT 321 (Scania teli Ikarus)/453

HelB 9917 (Volvo 7000)/360

----------


## halla

6.8.

PL 703 @ e2

----------


## Prompter

6.8.

HelB 102 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / 615
HelB 1219 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE teli) / h70V
NOF 606 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli) / 550

----------


## Pera

6.8

h51: HelB 1102 (Scania K230 Lahti Scala)
h70T: HelB 208 (Volvo 8500LE teli)

----------


## joboo

6.8

Helb 611 / h45
Helb 618 / 362
Helb 808 / 363A
Helb 946 / h42
Helb 9932 / 363A

----------


## Sakke100

5.8. Åbergin Linjan omissa väreissä oleva Scala nro 17 GIS-102 saapui Tallinnan laivasta Länsisatamaan.

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 7.8.

NF 471 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-teli) / 160T
NF 603 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-teli) / 550
NF 607 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LR-teli) / 550
NF 797 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / e10
NF 460 on tilaajaväreissä.

----------


## Bussipoika

7.8

TLL 12/ h16

helb 9808/615
helb 316 (HSL-teli-Ikarus)/615

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:36 ----------

7.8 jatkoa

VT 468/ v62
VT 211/ v56

helb 615/ h78

helb 204/ 615

----------


## aki

7.8

v45 / NF 721

----------


## bussifriikki

> NF 460 on tilaajaväreissä.


Ja kuva siitä
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/El...3/IMG_4362.JPG

----------


## joboo

7.8

Helb 244 / 362
Helb 252 / h57

----------


## bussifriikki

8.8.

h14 / HelB 1123
e10 / NF 797

----------


## Aleksi.K

08.08.13 Espoo

Nf 291 (Volvo Carrus City L)/206

Nf 493 (Volvo 8700LE)/e28KT

----------


## aki

> 08.08.13 Espoo
> 
> Nf 291 (Volvo Carrus City L)/206


Palannut töihin kesälomalta vähän etuajassa :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Palannut töihin kesälomalta vähän etuajassa


Ensin oli Westendin Linjan konkurssi, sitten uusien bussien toimituksen viivästyminen. Mikäköhän yhteensattuma antaa seuraavaksi lisäaikaa Nobinan Carrus City L:ille ja Ikaruksille?  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Ensin oli Westendin Linjan konkurssi, sitten uusien bussien toimituksen viivästyminen. Mikäköhän yhteensattuma antaa seuraavaksi lisäaikaa Nobinan Carrus City L:ille ja Ikaruksille?


Vuosimalli 2000, saa liikennöidä vielä melkein 3 vuotta  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vuosimalli 2000, saa liikennöidä vielä melkein 3 vuotta


En tosin usko, että noin vanhoille on enää käyttöä uusien toimituksen jälkeen; nythän niillä ajetaan vain siksi, koska ei tarvitse ajaa uudemmilla.  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

8.8

Helb 611 / h18
Helb 909 / h45

----------


## Miccoz

8.8.

Vt 34 (ex WL) / v 53

----------


## aki

8.8

v51 / VT 354 ja 355
v55 / VT 184

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

8.8 Havainnot

Helb 312 / 415,451

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 9.8.

NF 423 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / 213, siirretty Kloviin.
NF 488 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 324K

----------


## bussifriikki

9.8.

h56/HelB 231, HelB 911

----------


## Pera

9.8

550: NF 424 (Volvo City L) NF 604 ja NF 614 (Volvo 8700LE teli)

----------


## aki

9.8

v52,53 / VT 34
v53 / VT 348
v55 / VT 37
452 / VT 184

----------


## bussifriikki

9.8.

NF 602 / 550




> 9.8
> 
> 550: NF 424 (Volvo City L)


  :Shocked:

----------


## halla

Olihan tuo NOF 424 550:llä ainakin maanantainakin, kuten sivulla 3 voimme havaita  :Smile: 

9.8.

NOF 655 "EI LINJALLA" hätävilkut päällä Soukanaukion pysäkillä. Poliisisetä heilui erilaisten lappujen kanssa, ilmeisesti sakotettiin sekä ammatti- että amatööriautoilijaa. Syytä voi vain arvailla, ainakaan mitään suurta kolaria ei näkynyt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olihan tuo NOF 424 550:llä ainakin maanantainakin, kuten sivulla 3 voimme havaita


Nyt sopimuskauden lopussa linjalla 550 on nähty päivittäin muita kuin Jokeri-busseja, joten ei tuo sinänsä ole mikään suuri yllätys.  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olihan tuo NOF 424 550:llä ainakin maanantainakin, kuten sivulla 3 voimme havaita





> Nyt sopimuskauden lopussa linjalla 550 on nähty päivittäin muita kuin Jokeri-busseja, joten ei tuo sinänsä ole mikään suuri yllätys.


Kuitenkin aika harvinaista herkkua kaksiakselinen 550:llä. Ei-Jokeritkin ovat yleensä olleet teliautoja.

----------


## Karosa

> Kuitenkin aika harvinaista herkkua kaksiakselinen 550:llä.


Mitähän herkkua tuossa on?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mitähän herkkua tuossa on?


Ei itseasiassa mitään  :Laughing:  Huono sanavalinta.

----------


## joboo

9.8-10.8 Yö

Helb 2 / h90N
Nf 817 / h94N

----------


## bussifriikki

10.8.

HelB 102 / h40

----------


## ipeniemela

> Kuitenkin aika harvinaista herkkua kaksiakselinen 550:llä. Ei-Jokeritkin ovat yleensä olleet teliautoja.


Missähän sä olet elänyt viimeiset pari kolme vuotta? Kyllä noita kaksiakselisia on jokerilla nähty ennenkin monet kerrat. On ollut Säffle Systeemiä, Ikarus Volvoa, Ikarus Scaniaa, Puolimatalaa Carrusta ja nykyisin sitten City L Volvoja ja kaksiakselisia Volvo 8700LE-autoja. Taisipa joskus olla VDL Citea LLE myös.  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Missähän sä olet elänyt viimeiset pari kolme vuotta? Kyllä noita kaksiakselisia on jokerilla nähty ennenkin monet kerrat. On ollut Säffle Systeemiä, Ikarus Volvoa, Ikarus Scaniaa, Puolimatalaa Carrusta ja nykyisin sitten City L Volvoja ja kaksiakselisia Volvo 8700LE-autoja. Taisipa joskus olla VDL Citea LLE myös.


Tiedän että kaksiakselisia on ollut Jokerilla ennenkin, mutta pidin sitä harvinaisena. I stand corrected.

----------


## Bussipoika

10.8

Helb 814 (Volvo 8700LE)/ 512k
Helb 917 (Volvo 8700LE)/ 512k

----------


## bussifriikki

11.8.

H40/HelB 1009

----------


## joboo

10.8

Helb 403 / h45

----------


## LimoSWN

11.8
NF 728@ 165N

----------


## JT

NF #466 riisuttu Jokeri-teipestä, joten jäljellä enää sinivihreä pohjamaali.

----------


## Bussipoika

11.8

Helb 1001/ h43

----------


## joboo

11.8

Helb 805 / h24
Helb 807 / h39N
Helb 911 / 363

----------


## Karosa

Su-ma yö 12.8.

Nobinan vikat ajot 550:llä ovat seuraavat:
NF 459: (1:05) Itäkeskus-Westendinasema
NF 460: (0:58) Westendinasema-Itäkeskus

Maanantai 12.8.

HelB 9935 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94-teli) / 102T
HelB 815 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 506
NF 454 on HSL-tilaajaväreissä.

----------


## aki

12.8

v30,35 / Helb 616, 730, 1129
v53 / VT 158
452 / VT 38, Kortinlukija huputettu muovikassilla.
530 / VT 348

----------


## Karosa

Jatkoa 12.8.

NF 466 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-teli) / e10K  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

12.8

Helb 52 / h51
Helb 302 / h51
Helb 1219 / h39B

----------


## Bussipoika

12.8

Nf 424/h95 
Puoli vuotta pärjättiin ilman City L:ltä...

----------


## KriZuu

12.8.

HelB 43 / h98
HelB 44 / h98
HelB 46 / h98
HelB 317 / h93
PL 834 / 554
PL 840 / 554

----------


## vristo

12.8

PL781@h59 (tästä lähtien vakio)

----------


## Karosa

> 12.8
> 
> PL781@h59 (tästä lähtien vakio)


Lienee vain vuodenvaihteeseen, jolloin sinne kai pitäisi tulla uusi teli.

----------


## Joonas Pio

12.8.

NF 349 / h76A
NF 451 / e3
NF 285 / e26
NF 335 / e27
NF 347 / v72
PL 764 / 106
NF 450 / 543
HelB 60 / 552

----------


## aki

> 12.8
> 
> 530 / VT 348


Huomasin että 530:lle onkin lisätty ruuhkaan yksi teli, tulisiko tästä 348:sta nyt sitten vakio?

----------


## ipeniemela

> NF #466 riisuttu Jokeri-teipestä, joten jäljellä enää sinivihreä pohjamaali.


Nähty tänään 12.8.2013 linjalla e15.  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

12.8

NF454@h65A

----------


## Aleksi.K

12.08.2013 Helsinki/Vantaa/Espoo

HelB 9932 (Volvo 7000)/h17

And 1 (Crossway)/v46

Nf 286 (Scania Ikarus)/e22

Nf 329 (Volvo Carrus City L)/e22

----------


## Pera

12.8

h66A: NF 454 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli)
h79: HelB 63 (Scania L94 Ikarus E94 teli)
552: HelB 37 (Scania L94 Lahti 402)
554: PL 765 (Irisbus Crossway LE) ja PL 779 (Scania K280 Lahti Scala teli)

----------


## bussifriikki

12.8.

H51/HelB 231

----------


## LimoSWN

12.8
nof 451 @ e3

----------


## joboo

12.8

Helb 73 / h70T
Helb 612 / h42
Helb 429 / 360
Helb 1125 / h41

----------


## vristo

12.8

NF459 (ex-Jokeri-väritys, ilman "Jokeri"-teippauksia)@h66A

----------


## LimoSWN

12.8
vt 1260 @ 453

----------


## Joonas Pio

12.8.

NF 809 / h62
NF 707 / h66A
NF 362, 364 / h72
HelB 913 / h77
NF 624 / e15
HelB 9935 / 102
ÅL 19 / 105
PL 799 / 106
NF 443, 461, 480, 498 / 109
HelB 712 / 503
NF 806 / 613
HelB 309 / 615
HelB 9808 / 620

----------


## Pera

12.8

103: HelB 9809 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) Tämäkin otettu takaisin ajoon. :Smile:  
111T: VT 166 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L)

----------


## Bussipoika

12.8

VT 226/ v56
VT 382/ v87

----------


## Prompter

12.8.

HelB 9805 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / 102, 103 (otettu poistosta takaisin ajoon)
HelB 9809 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / 102, 102T (otettu poistosta takaisin ajoon)
HelB 9934 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94 teli) / 102 (otettu poistosta takaisin ajoon)
HelB 9937 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94 teli) / 102T, 103
HelB 41, 113 (Scania L94UB Lahti 402) / 552
HelB 60 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94 teli) / 552
HelB 313, 322, 323 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F) / 506
HelB 725, 726, 815 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 506
NOF 307 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / 160KT
NOF 460 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli) / e533
NOF 498 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 109
NOF 630 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / e543

----------


## bussifriikki

12.8.

HelB 3 / h70V

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 12.8.
> 
> HelB 3 / h70V


Kuin myös HelB 2, ovat tosin ilmeisesti enemmän tai vähemmän vakioita.

----------


## JT

12.8.

And #3 / v46
And #6 (ex. #65) / v44
And #7 / v46
NF #112 / 158
NF #305 / 160K
NF #448 / 109
NF #453 / 109
TLL #1 / v77
TLL #22 / v77
TLL #23 / v88(B)
VT #37 / v53

----------


## Miccoz

> 12.8.
> And #6 (ex. #65) / v44


Nähty myös v46:lla.

----------


## Nak

> Huomasin että 530:lle onkin lisätty ruuhkaan yksi teli, tulisiko tästä 348:sta nyt sitten vakio?


tällä ilmeisesti korvataan se jupperin lisälähtö jota ajettiin milloin milläkin autoll keväällä?

----------


## joboo

12.8

Helb 611 / h70T
Helb 912 / h18
Helb 930 / 363A
Helb 9919 / 362

----------


## santeri82

12.8.2013

NF 619 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli) / S315

----------


## Karosa

> And 1 (Crossway)/v46


Tämä on kyllä jännän näköinen peli, kuva alla:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...-420)+Alex.JPG

----------


## aki

12.8 Iltapäivä

v30 / Helb 34, 238
v55 / VT 374
453 / VT 371

----------


## Bussipoika

13.8

Helb 9852/ 552 nelivilkutti vihdintiellä klo 8:00

----------


## Aleksi.K

13.08.13 Espoo

Nf 333 (Scania Ikarus)/e22

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 13.8.

NF 454, 460 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-teli) / 109
NF 459 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-teli) / 107
NF 481 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / e22

----------


## aki

> Nähty myös v46:lla.


v46:n autot ajavat myös v44:n lähtöjä ja toisinpäin. Samalla tavalla autoja kierrätettiin nobinan aikana.

----------


## bussifriikki

13.8.

H51/Helb 231

----------


## Nak

13.8

Nf 278 / e5
Nf 658 / 213
Nf 665 / 533

----------


## LimoSWN

13.8.13
nf 442 @ 212 elieliltä hajosi toiselle puolelle lähtölaituriinsa nähden.

----------


## Pera

13.8

h43: HelB 101 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli)
h51: HelB 50 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94 teli)
h52: HelB 52 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94 teli)

----------


## bussifriikki

13.8.

H43/HelB 204,205,208

----------


## aki

> 13.8.
> 
> H43/HelB 204,205,208


Onko yhdelläkään jäljelläolevista helbin  teli-säffleistä vakiosijoitusta vai ovatko kaikki vara-autoina?

----------


## KriZuu

13.8.

HelB 319 / h93/K
PL 747 / 554

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 13.8.

NF 140 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94) / 160
NF 230 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94) / 158
NF 267 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94) / e21
NF 279 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94) / e3
NF 309 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / 160K
NF 474 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-teli) / 122A
NF 481 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / e25
NF 621 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 109
NF 622 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 107
NF 623 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / e3
NF 626 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 543

----------


## Amatööri

Nobinan "entisiä Jokereita" (447 ja 469) maalauksessa Suomen Bussihuollossa Karkkilassa.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Nobinan "entisiä Jokereita" (447 ja 469) maalauksessa Suomen Bussihuollossa Karkkilassa.


Nyt kun Jokeri väri häipyy katukuvasta vähitellen, niin vaihdetaanko näihin myös toisenlaiset istuinpäälliset? Kesällä maalatuissa on ainakin vielä vanhat Jokeri päälliset (+ valikoima muitakin värejä)

----------


## JT

Ti 13.8. Helsinki

HelB #6 / 79
NF #779 / 248
PL #739 / 554

----------


## Amatööri

> Nyt kun Jokeri väri häipyy katukuvasta vähitellen, niin vaihdetaanko näihin myös toisenlaiset istuinpäälliset? Kesällä maalatuissa on ainakin vielä vanhat Jokeri päälliset (+ valikoima muitakin värejä)



En tiedä. Ainakin vielä oli vanhat ja nuhruiset (sotketut ja repaleiset) penkinpäälliset paikoillaan kun kävin fiilistelemässä sisällä. 447:lla kun tuli ajettua erinäiset kymppitonnit Jokeria uudesta asti. Silloin ne oli kovia pelejä  :Tongue:

----------


## Pera

> Onko yhdelläkään jäljelläolevista helbin  teli-säffleistä vakiosijoitusta vai ovatko kaikki vara-autoina?


Taitaa olla kaikki h43:n vakkareita ruuhkavuoroissa.

----------


## joboo

13.8

Helb 813 / h18
Helb 826 / 363

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

13.8.2013

Helb #1322,1328,1329 / 550
Helb #102,1206,316 / h39B
Helb #231 / h51
Helb #254 / h45
Helb #39,41,248 / 552
PL #780 / 554, on näköjään myös iltavakio scania nykyään.  :Smile: 
PL #764,777 / 554

----------


## bussifriikki

> 13.8.
> 
> H51/Helb 231





> 13.8.2013
> 
> Helb #231 / h51


Niinpä.

13.8.
NF 480 / 315

----------


## Karosa

> NF 480 / 315


Scania K270UB Lahti Scala-teli, siirretty Hakunilasta Kloviin?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Scania K270UB Lahti Scala-teli,?


Niin. http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/El...3/IMG_4602.JPG

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Helb #1322,1328,1329 / 550


En näe mitään tarkoitusta HelB:n Scalojen 1305-1341 havainnoimisessa 550:llä, sillä se on vähän eri asia kuin muut syysliikenteen aloitushavainnot, koska siellä ei muita autoja liiku.

----------


## kuukanko

> En näe mitään tarkoitusta HelB:n Scalojen 1305-1341 havainnoimisessa 550:llä, sillä se on vähän eri asia kuin muut syysliikenteen aloitushavainnot, koska siellä ei muita autoja liiku.


Minusta on ihan hyvä esittää jokaisesta uudesta bussista havainto ainakin kerran, kun ne ovat päässeet kaupalliseen palvelukseen, jotta liikenteessä olevista busseista kiinnostuneet tietävät sen. Tosin Karosan ansiokkaat kuvat galleriassa ajavat nyt saman asian lähes kaikkien 550:n uusien bussien osalta.

----------


## ipeniemela

14.8.2013

e15 / NF 452, edelleen jokerivärityksessä ja -teippauksissa.

----------


## Nak

14.8

Nf 474:n on asennettu ilmastointi

Nf 309 / 160K
Nf 321 / 160
Nf 448 / 122A
Nf 453 / 107
Nf 456 / 109
Nf 458 / 112

Vt 591 / 143A
Vt 592 / 147

Ål 19 / 105

----------


## Bussipoika

14.8
helb 403/ 552
Linjanumero näkyi sivu- ja takakilvessä sillä tavalla, että numero 2 oli pienenä kirjaimen paikalla.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> 13.8.2013
> 
> Helb #1322,1328,1329 / 550
> Helb #102,1206,316 / h39B
> Helb #231 / h51
> Helb #254 / h45
> Helb #39,41,248 / 552
> PL #780 / 554, on näköjään myös iltavakio scania nykyään. 
> PL #764,777 / 554


Ja vielä #9852 ajeli Kuusisaaressa linjakilvissään ''52'' onkohan käynyt niin, että ei ole löytynyt 552:sen koodia siitä vielä.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Minusta on ihan hyvä esittää jokaisesta uudesta bussista havainto ainakin kerran, kun ne ovat päässeet kaupalliseen palvelukseen, jotta liikenteessä olevista busseista kiinnostuneet tietävät sen. Tosin Karosan ansiokkaat kuvat galleriassa ajavat nyt saman asian lähes kaikkien 550:n uusien bussien osalta.


Voihan asian tietysti nähdä näinkin. Itse ajattelin sen vain olevan 550:n Scalojen osalta tarpeetonta, koska kuten olemme voineet huomata jo aiemmin, ovat kaikki autot olleet jo ajossa.

----------


## KriZuu

14.8.

HelB 38 / 519
TLL 12 / h73

----------


## Prompter

14.8.

HelB 258 (Scania L94UB Lahti Scala) / h54
HelB 304 (Scania L94UB Lahti Scala), 911 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / h51
HelB 430 (Scania L94UB Lahti Scala) / 360

NOF 362 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000 teli) / h72

VT 491 (Irisbus Crossway LE) / 633

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 14.8.

NF 333 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94) / 160
NF 621 on saanut peräänsä tilaajaväreihin kuuluvat tarrat.

----------


## bussifriikki

> NF 621 on saanut peräänsä tilaajaväreihin kuuluvat tarrat.


Siis se yhteistyössä-teksti ja logot?

----------


## Karosa

> Siis se yhteistyössä-teksti ja logot?


Niin, juurikin ne.

----------


## Nak

14.8

Helb 813 / h42

----------


## joboo

14.8

Helb 401 / h41
Helb 612 / h43
Helb 618 / h45
Helb 1122 / 415
Helb 9852 / 363A

----------


## Bussipoika

14.8

Helb 420/ h14
helb 52/ h52

----------


## JT

Ke 14.8.

NF #284 / 160
NF #364 / 612
NF #460 / h65A

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

14.8.2013

Helb 1219 / 39B
Helb 618 / 45
Helb 806 / 45
Helb 911 / 51
Helb 231 / 51, taitaa olla ruuhka-aika vakiona nähty nyt niin monena päivänä.  :Smile:

----------


## ipeniemela

15.8.2013

NF 350 / e21

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 15.8.

PL 810 / h58B, kosahti Itäkeskuksen lähtölaituriin.

----------


## Nak

15.8

Helb 401 / h18
Helb 1121 / 506
Helb 1122 / 451

Nf 480 / 213
Nf 481 / 206
Nf 492 / 213

----------


## aki

15.8

v43,45 / NF 490
v51 / VT 371
452,453 / VT 157
530 / VT 326

----------


## bussifriikki

15.8.

Nf364/741

----------


## Nak

> 15.8
> 
> Helb 401 / h18
> Helb 1121 / 506
> Helb 1122 / 451
> 
> Nf 480 / 213
> Nf 481 / 206
> Nf 492 / 213


Helb 930 / 362
Helb 941 / 363A

Nf 491 / 213

----------


## aki

> Helb 930 / 362


Olisiko tämä nykyään vakio? On näkynyt 362:lla koko tämän viikon.

----------


## bussifriikki

15.8.

Nf 359/65A

----------


## Aleksi.K

15.08.13 Espoo

Nf 287 (Scania Ikarus)/e28KT

----------


## joboo

15.8

Helb 941 / 360
Helb 1007 / h18

----------


## iiko

15.8: NF466:n sisänäyttö oli vielä sitä mieltä, että auto ajelee jokeria, vaikka olikin todellisuudessa linjalla 109...

----------


## Karosa

> sisänäyttö oli vielä sitä mieltä, että auto ajelee jokeria


Sama oli eilen linjalla 112. Muutamissa noissa, esimerkiksi 450:ssä on peitetty jesarilla se numero..  :Cool:

----------


## Nak

> Sama oli eilen linjalla 112. Muutamissa noissa, esimerkiksi 450:ssä on peitetty jesarilla se numero..


Sisänäytön linjanumero onkin itseasiassa valo jossa lukee aina "550". Valo on integroitu pysäkkinäyttöön ja ymmärtääkseni se pitää helmin kautta ohjelmoida sammuksiin  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Karosa

> Valo on integroitu pysäkkinäyttöön


No tuota, eihän tuo ole ollut missään vaiheessa epäselvyys? Lisäksi sillä ei kyllä mielestäni ole mitään tekemistä Helmin kanssa, epäilisin ennemminkin päävirtoja..  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> No tuota, eihän tuo ole ollut missään vaiheessa epäselvyys? Lisäksi sillä ei kyllä mielestäni ole mitään tekemistä Helmin kanssa, epäilisin ennemminkin päävirtoja..


Ei vaan, jos se kotelo otetaan pois katosta ja tyhjennetään sen sisältö, sieltä löytyy vain kello ja yksi pötkylä jossa on se 550-valo, pysäkkinäyttö ja Stop-valo samassa. Eli siihen 550-valoon tulee ohjaus Helmistä, kun on osa Helmin pysäkkinäyttöä. Tai näin sen olen ymmärtänyt. Valo palaa siinä aina kun virta on päällä
Tavallisessa Helmin matkustamonäytössä tuon 550 tekstin paikalla olisi keltainen "pysähtyy stannar" teksti jota ei kaikissa asennuksissa ole jostain syystä kytketty käyttöön.

----------


## tohpeeri

15.8 s206/NOF 480 (Scala-teli)
     mm. s231/ NOF 623 / (Volvo 8700. 42-istumapaikkainen)
     h73 TLL 12 (Citywide). oli sillä myös eilen.

----------


## aki

15.8

v43,45 / NF 620
v53 / VT 313
v56 / VT 226
315 / NF 426
474 / NF 476
510/ PL 804

----------


## JT

To 15.8. Espoo

NF #474 / 5

----------


## LimoSWN

15.8
nf 670 @ e15

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

To 15.8.2013.

NOF 629 / e5
Helb 39,41 / 552. Helb näyttää ajelevan hieman vanhemmalla kalustolla sopimuksensa loppuun.  :Wink: 
Helb 1219 / 39
Helb 1303 / 39
Helb 1206 / 39B
Helb 1001 / 39B
Helb 613 / 79
NOF 436 / 112

----------


## aki

> To 15.8.2013.
> 
> Helb 39,41 / 552. Helb näyttää ajelevan hieman vanhemmalla kalustolla sopimuksensa loppuun. 
> Helb 1303 / 39
> Helb 1206 / 39B
> Helb 1001 / 39B


Nämä on kaikki vakioita.

----------


## Prompter

16.8.

HelB 204 (Volvo B10BLE CNG 8500LE teli) / h70V
NOF 360, 361 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000 teli) / h72
PL 813 (Scania L94UB Lahti Scala) / h67, kokopäivävuorossa

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 16.8.

NF 456 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-teli) / 121A
NF 461 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-teli) / 109

----------


## joboo

16.8

Helb 941 / 360

----------


## lkrt

16.8. Helsinki

VT 228 (Volvo City L) / h69

----------


## bussifriikki

16.8.

h43/HelB 213

----------


## LimoSWN

16.8
nf 431 @ 109
nf 668 @ 165 ( korvaa ikarusta )

----------


## Miccoz

VT 1253 (VDL teli) tuli vastaan v55:n reitillä lähellä Tikkurilaa Veolia tekstillä linjanäytössä. Olisikohan ollut koulutusajossa kun kyydissä oli ainakin yksi henkilö.

----------


## Joonas Pio

16.8.

VT 158 / v53
VT 226 / v56
NF 408 / v60
NF 708 / v63, v72
NF 400 / v73
NF 666 / 577
VT 48 / 973

----------


## Nak

16.8

Nf 641 / h94A

----------


## Aleksi.K

17.08.13 Espoo

Nf 345 (Scania Ikarus)/543

----------


## bussifriikki

17.8.

HelB 941 / 362

----------


## Karosa

Lauantai 17.8.

NF 797 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / 533

----------


## Aleksi.K

17.08.13 Kuitinmäki

Nf 796 (Volvo 8900LE)/533

VT 1204 (Volvo 8900LE)/e31

ÅL 19 (VDL Citea SLE-129)/e16

----------


## Pera

17.8

h3X: ÅL 6 (Scania K230 Lahti Scala) ja AND 1 (Irisbus Crossway LE)
554K: HelB 951 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE)

----------


## aki

17.8

530 / VT 458

----------


## aki

18.8

Veolian scala syttyi palamaan Linjalla v87 Koivukylässä Sunnuntai-aamuna, palo sai alkunsa ilmeisesti laahaamaan jääneestä jarrusta. Bussi todettiin katsastamattomaksi ja poliisi otti siitä kilvet pois. Kuvan perusteella kyseessä oli scala sarjasta 451-461 tai 475-480.

Lähde: Metro

----------


## joboo

17.8

Helb 314 / h14
Helb 616 / h57
Helb 1101 / h51
Helb 1206 / h45

----------


## chauffer

> 18.8
> 
> Veolian scala syttyi palamaan Linjalla v87 Koivukylässä Sunnuntai-aamuna, palo sai alkunsa ilmeisesti laahaamaan jääneestä jarrusta. Bussi todettiin katsastamattomaksi ja poliisi otti siitä kilvet pois. Kuvan perusteella kyseessä oli scala sarjasta 451-461 tai 475-480.
> 
> Lähde: Metro


457 näyttäis olevan..

----------


## Nak

18.8

Nf 602 & 605 / 270
Nf 797 ajeli 270A kilvilllä. Muutenkin näkynyt nyt paljon "vääriä" kilpiä, kuskit eivät ole löytäneet oikeaa määränpäätä, vaan bussit ovat jäämässä Tuomarilaan..

----------


## santeri82

> 18.8
> 
> Nf 602 & 605 / 270
> Nf 797 ajeli 270A kilvilllä. Muutenkin näkynyt nyt paljon "vääriä" kilpiä, kuskit eivät ole löytäneet oikeaa määränpäätä, vaan bussit ovat jäämässä Tuomarilaan..


Ainakin niissä autoissa mitä minä olen ajanut, on kilpilaitteesta löytynyt teksti "270 Kuurinniitty - Kurängen". Se ei vain ole valikossa ensimmäisenä, vaan vasta viimeisenä. Kilpilaitteisiin oli päivittetty uudet määränpäät jo hyvissä ajoin ennen syysliikenteen alkua, joten sen vuoksi siellä on kahdella määränpäätekstillä olevia tekstejä.

----------


## Karosa

Sunnuntai 18.8.

NF 671 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 112
VT 575 (Iveco Crossway LE) / 132

----------


## bussifriikki

18.8.

HelB 1219/h40
HelB 956/h24

----------


## Nak

18.8

Nf 628 / e85A

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Havainnot Su 18.8.2013.

Helb 1001 / 45/39N
Helb 1206 / 45/39N
Helb 807 / 45/39N
Helb 1321 / 550, Onkos normaalia että oviäänet jäävät piippaamaan kun ovet ovat auki. Ja myös kun ovet avautuvat?  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

18.8

Helb 316 / h45
Helb 725 / h42
Helb 1001 / h45
Helb 1009 / h45
Helb 1206 / h45

----------


## Karosa

> Helb 1321 / 550, Onkos normaalia että oviäänet jäävät piippaamaan kun ovet ovat auki. Ja myös kun ovet avautuvat?


Täysin "normaalia".

----------


## Bussipoika

19.8

Helb 12/ h78
Helb 44/ h54

----------


## KriZuu

19.8.

HelB 73 / h70T
PL 739 / 554

----------


## aki

19.8

v55 / VT 382
530 / VT 513

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Täysin "normaalia".


Taitaa siinä olla vikaa, sillä muissa scanioissa kyllä oviäänet toimivat vain kuin ovet ovat sulkeutumassa. Joten tämä ei ole sitä normaalia, mutta hyvä että helb panostaa ylimääräisiin oviääniin.  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

19.8

Helb 1105 / h70T

----------


## Joonas Pio

19.8.

HelB 813 ja HelB:n Scala kolaroivat Otaniemessä.

Kuva Metrossa

----------


## Bussipoika

> 19.8.
> 
> HelB 813 ja HelB:n Scala kolaroivat Otaniemessä.
> 
> Kuva Metrossa


Scala vaikuttaisi olevan Helb 1124.

----------


## Nak

19.8

Nf 623 / e3
Nf 668 / 165

----------


## Karosa

> Scala vaikuttaisi olevan Helb 1124.


Se se myös on.

Maanantai 19.8.

VT 382 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L-teli) / v57

----------


## hana

> 19.8
> 
> 530 / VT 513


Yllättävää kyllä, mutta vakio syysliikenteen alusta alkaen.

----------


## aki

> Yllättävää kyllä, mutta vakio syysliikenteen alusta alkaen.


Ajattelin että onko tuossa 530:n telivuorossa ollenkaan vakiota kun siellä on näkynyt 326, 348 ja nyt tuo 513. Mikäs laitettiin v87:lle tuon 513:n tilalle?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:02 ----------

19.8

v51 / VT 155, 354

----------


## ipeniemela

19.8.2013

NF 734 (Scala) / e29

----------


## Bussipoika

> Mikäs laitettiin v87:lle tuon 513:n tilalle?


Tänään v87:llä oli ainakin VT 190 (Blue-1 Scala).

----------


## Tuomas

> Taitaa siinä olla vikaa, sillä muissa scanioissa kyllä oviäänet toimivat vain kuin ovet ovat sulkeutumassa. Joten tämä ei ole sitä normaalia, mutta hyvä että helb panostaa ylimääräisiin oviääniin.


Ne kaksi oranssia autoa, joilla olen ajanut, piippasivat vain, kun keskiovet sulkeutuivat.

Semmoinen ominaisuus kylläkin löytyi noista kahdesta, että jos lastenvaununappia oli painettu, ja yritin sulkea keskioven kuittaamatta lastenvaunumerkinantoa, alkoi ovi kyllä piipittää, muttei sulkeutunut.

----------


## hana

> Ajattelin että onko tuossa 530:n telivuorossa ollenkaan vakiota kun siellä on näkynyt 326, 348 ja nyt tuo 513. Mikäs laitettiin v87:lle tuon 513:n tilalle?


Tilalle tuli viikonloppuna kärynnyt VT 457.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tilalle tuli viikonloppuna kärynnyt VT 457.


Mikä sitten tuli tuon _"katsastamattoman"
_ auton tilalle?

----------


## joboo

19.8

Helb 616 / h18
Helb 617 / h51
Helb 815 / h42
Helb 1129 / h14

----------


## Prompter

20.8.

NOF 641 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / h81

----------


## hana

> Mikä sitten tuli tuon _"katsastamattoman"
> _ auton tilalle?


Oli jo maanantaina katsastettu ja korjattu. Tänään oli ainakin omalla linjallaan V87.

----------


## KriZuu

20.8.

HelB 134 / h79
NF 483 / h76B
PL 786 / 554
PL 799 / 554

----------


## Prompter

20.8.

NOF 361 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000 teli) / v63
NOF 362 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000 teli) / 740
NOF 408 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / h75A

----------


## KriZuu

> 20.8.
> 
> HelB 134 / h79
> NF 483 / h76B
> PL 786 / 554
> PL 799 / 554


Lisäystä
NF 405 / 315
NF 807 / h62
PL 601 / h64

----------


## Bussipoika

20.8

Helb 322/ 506
Helb 231/ h51
Helb 502/ h54
Helb 503/ h54
PL 781/ h59

----------


## JT

Ti 20.8. Helsinki

NF #124 / 741

----------


## aki

> Ti 20.8. Helsinki
> 
> NF #124 / 741


Mä kuvittelin että noista lopuista City L-teleistä olisi luovuttu kun jokerin teli-volvot vapautuivat muille linjoille. Mikä muuten on nobinan vanhimpien City L:n 16, 44, 47, 55, 77, 92, 93, 101, 103, 104, 139, 149 ja ex-jokereiden 690, 691, 694 ja 695 tilanne?

----------


## Karosa

> ex-jokereiden 690, 691, 694 ja 695 tilanne?


Siellä ne seisoivat ainakin tänään vielä Roihupellon varikon reunassa.

----------


## aki

> Siellä ne seisoivat ainakin tänään vielä Roihupellon varikon reunassa.


Onkohan buscomit jo poistettu?

----------


## Karosa

> Onkohan buscomit jo poistettu?


695:stä taisi puuttua matkakortinlukija, mutta kuljettajan pääte oli paikoillaan, muissa kaikki vermeet.

----------


## KriZuu

> PL 781/ h59


Ollut vakiona siitä lähtien, kun talviaikataulut astuivat voimaan.

----------


## joboo

20.8

Helb 50 / h51

----------


## Nak

> Mä kuvittelin että noista lopuista City L-teleistä olisi luovuttu kun jokerin teli-volvot vapautuivat muille linjoille. Mikä muuten on nobinan vanhimpien City L:n 16, 44, 47, 55, 77, 92, 93, 101, 103, 104, 139, 149 ja ex-jokereiden 690, 691, 694 ja 695 tilanne?


No niin kuvittelin minäkin  :Shocked:  Ehkäpä sitten noita vanhimpia romuja jää pois lopullisesti, kun loputkin jokerit on maalattu uusiksi ja ne tämän syksyn uudet kehtaavat saapua. 
Noi lyhyet Voith-Carrrukset seisovat siellä ja täällä, mutta niissä on vielä buscomit kiinni. Myös osa -00-01 Carruksista seisoo toimettomana ja kun uudet tulevat joskus, luulisin, että suurin osa / loput carruksista poistuu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Aleksi.K

21.08.13 Espoo

Nf 660 (Volvo 8700LE)/231

PL 829 (Scania Lahti 402 teli)/510

----------


## Bussipoika

21.8

Helb 9808/ 615
NF 364/ 612
VT 211/ v55
VT 378/ v62
VT 385/ v62

----------


## Nak

21.8

Nf 431 & 442 / e85/A
Nf 642 / e86

Vt 370 / e31
Vt 510 / 530

Ål 18 / 530

----------


## joboo

21.8

Helb 125 / 39

----------


## aki

> 21.8
> 
> VT 211/ v55
> VT 378/ v62
> VT 385/ v62


Tuo 378 on Suomenojan auto joten olisiko kyseessä ollut 376? Tuo 211 on v55/57:n vakio, v62:lla kuuluukin olla yksi City L-teli ja on tavallista että niitä on siellä enemmän kuin yksi.

21.8

v30 / Helb 315
v51 / VT 238, 355
452 / VT 313

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 21.8.

NF 459 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-teli) / h21V

----------


## Miska

> Tuo 378 on Suomenojan auto joten olisiko kyseessä ollut 376? Tuo 211 on v55/57:n vakio, v62:lla kuuluukin olla yksi City L-teli ja on tavallista että niitä on siellä enemmän kuin yksi.


Käsittääkseni v62:lla pitäisi olla vakisijoitettuna kaksi teliällää eli ne autot, jotka on lisätty tuohon sopimukseen kesken sopimuskauden.

----------


## LimoSWN

21.8
nf 448 @ 213

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tuo 378 on Suomenojan auto joten olisiko kyseessä ollut 376? Tuo 211 on v55/57:n vakio


Kyllä se oli minun mielestä oli 378 (oranssi city-L), mutta en nyt lähde väittämään vastaankaan  :Smile: . Tuo 211han on ollut aika usein 62:lla, sen takia luulin, että sen vakio.

----------


## hana

> Kyllä se oli minun mielestä oli 378 (oranssi city-L), mutta en nyt lähde väittämään vastaankaan . Tuo 211han on ollut aika usein 62:lla, sen takia luulin, että sen vakio.


Ainakin eilen V62:lla oli tuo VT 376, jossa pisti silmään linjakilven päälle laitetut tarrat, jotka kertoivat bussin olevan linjalla 62 :Laughing:

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ainakin eilen V62:lla oli tuo VT 376, jossa pisti silmään linjakilven päälle laitetut tarrat, jotka kertoivat bussin olevan linjalla 62


Ei siinä city-L:ssä tänään ainakaan mitään tarroja näkynyt  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> Ei siinä city-L:ssä tänään ainakaan mitään tarroja näkynyt


Vantaalla on City L-teleistä 372, 374, 375, 376, 382, (383?) 384 ja 385. Loput ovat Espoossa. Autot ovat monissa eri väreissä, 372 ja 375(Linjebus) 374 ja 385(Veolia) 376(Vantaan liikenne) 384(Connex) ja 382(ex blue1 sininen) Jos muistat minkä värinen auto oli niin siitä voi päätellä mikä auto oli kyseessä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Vantaalla on City L-teleistä 372, 374, 375, 376, 382, (383?) 384 ja 385. Loput ovat Espoossa. Autot ovat monissa eri väreissä, 372 ja 375(Linjebus) 374 ja 385(Veolia) 376(Vantaan liikenne) 384(Connex) ja 382(ex blue1 sininen) Jos muistat minkä värinen auto oli niin siitä voi päätellä mikä auto oli kyseessä.


Kuten jo kirjoitin, auton väri oli oranssi  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

21.8

Helb 818 / 362
VT 1262 / h69

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Havainnot 21.8.2013

NOF 629 / e5, kuski lähti ajamaan kehää pitkin Leppävaaraan eli 5:sen vanhaa reittiä, joten mahdolliset Suurpellossa odottavat sitten jäivät luultavasti ruikuttamaan perään. Taitaa nobinallakin olla aika huono tiedoitus muutoksista, niinkuin helbilläkin kun tuo h51:sen poikkeusreitti ajellaan miten sattuu.  :Laughing: 

NOF #746 /612 (Scania-Teli)
Helb 124 /362 (Ikarus-Teli)  :Shocked:

----------


## Nak

22.8

Nf 668 / 213
Nf 812 / 270A :P

Pl 718 / e18

----------


## Prompter

22.8.

NOF 400 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / h62

----------


## santeri82

> Havainnot 21.8.2013
> 
> NOF 629 / e5, kuski lähti ajamaan kehää pitkin Leppävaaraan eli 5:sen vanhaa reittiä, joten mahdolliset Suurpellossa odottavat sitten jäivät luultavasti ruikuttamaan perään. Taitaa nobinallakin olla aika huono tiedoitus muutoksista, niinkuin helbilläkin kun tuo h51:sen poikkeusreitti ajellaan miten sattuu. 
> 
> NOF #746 /612 (Scania-Teli)
> Helb 124 /362 (Ikarus-Teli)


Kyllä näistä syksyn reittimuutoksista on tiedotettu Nobinalla kuljettajia jo hyvän aikaa ennen syysliikenteen alkua ja monella eri foorumilla (info-tv, ilmoitustaulut, kuljettajien intranet ja keskustelufoorumi). Lisäksi kaikista muuttuneista reiteistä on ollut mahdollisuus saada työnjohdosta kartta mukaan linjalle. Tässä on kyllä kuljettaja kulkenut laput silmillä varikolla ollessaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

22.08.2013 Espoo

PL 828 (Scania Lahti 402 teli)/510

----------


## Prompter

22.8.

HelB 217 (Volvo B10BLE CNG 8500LE teli) / 615
HelB 616 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / h51 
HelB 903 (MAN Lion's City LL teli) / h70V 

NOF 770 (Volvo B12BLE 8500LE teli) / h72 
NOF 807 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / h62

PL 777 (Irisbus Crossway LE) / h67

VT 340 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F) / 650

----------


## aki

22.8

v43,45 / NF 489 (ratiopharm)

----------


## Bussipoika

22.8

Helb 613/ h78
VT 226/ 74
NF 438/ 94A
VT 522/V87

Mistä lähtien linjalla h94b pitäisi näkyä jouko-kalustoa?

----------


## aki

> 22.8
> 
> Mistä lähtien linjalla h94b pitäisi näkyä jouko-kalustoa?


Onko noita muutamia hajalähtöjä ajettu tähän asti 94A:n kalustolla vai J94:n pienkalustolla?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Onko noita muutamia hajalähtöjä ajettu tähän asti 94A:n kalustolla vai J94:n pienkalustolla?


Tänään oli ainakin Nf 633, joka jatkoi 94B:ltä h94V:lle

----------


## aki

> Tänään oli ainakin Nf 633, joka jatkoi 94B:ltä h94V:lle


Unohdin kokonaan tuon toisen apulinjan 94V, tosiaan sen kalustollahan tuota 94B:tä on ajettu.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Unohdin kokonaan tuon toisen apulinjan 94V, tosiaan sen kalustollahan tuota 94B:tä on ajettu.


Mutta milläköhän kalustolla nuo illan viimeiset 94B:t 21:41 Kontulasta ja 22:13 Kivikonlaidasta ajetaan, kun 94v ei kulje?

----------


## Nak

> Mutta milläköhän kalustolla nuo illan viimeiset 94B:t 21:41 Kontulasta ja 22:13 Kivikonlaidasta ajetaan, kun 94v ei kulje?


94A:lta tai joltain muulta taitaa vapautua auto sopivasti siihen saumaan. 
Joskus muinoin, kun 94B ei ajanut vielä kivikonlaitaan asti, ajettiin aamuisin muutama lähtö apulinjaa 94X Joukobussein Kontulasta kivikonlaitaan. En muista kyllä että oliko sama kuvio sitten iltapäivisin Kivikonlaidasta. Sitten kun 94B jatkui Kivikonlaitaan, oli iltaisin ainoa lähtö sieltä 22.14 ja siihen tuli sitten joku bussi itäkeskuksesta ja siirtyi muistaakseni sen lähdön jälkeen Kotikonnuntielle 94A:lle.

----------


## JT

> Onko noita muutamia hajalähtöjä ajettu tähän asti 94A:n kalustolla vai J94:n pienkalustolla?


Voimassa olevassa aikataulussa lähdöt klo 7.30 ja 16.10 liikennöidään pienkalustolla.

----------


## joboo

22.8

Helb 712 / 503
Helb 732 / h42

----------


## KriZuu

22.8.

HelB 503 / h54
NF 401 / h92  :Mad: 
PL 786 / 554

----------


## Tonxhu

22.8.2013

VT 169 / v62
ESLL 907 hätävilkut päällä klo 9.00 - 10.00 Kaupungintalon pysäkillä (V6113).

----------


## LimoSWN

22.8
nf 455 (ex jokeri)@ 121A
nf 305 @ 158. Pysäkiltä lähtiessä puskee jo mustan pöllähdyksen. Oisko öljyä?

----------


## Nak

> nf 305 @ 158. Pysäkiltä lähtiessä puskee jo mustan pöllähdyksen. Oisko öljyä?


Toi auto on niin loppu, kun auto voi vaan olla. Mutta kyllä sillä vielä ajaa voi, kun liikkuu vielä omin voimin  :Laughing: 

22.8 

Nf 480 / 213

----------


## hana

> Kuten jo kirjoitin, auton väri oli oranssi


Eli se on 376, koska se on ainut oranssi teliauto Vantaalla ja linjalla 62.

----------


## joboo

22.8

Helb 124 / 51

----------


## ipeniemela

> 22.8
> nf 455 (ex jokeri)@ 121A


Oliko maalattu HSL-väreihin vai vielä Jokeriväreissä? Jokeriteipit poistettu?

----------


## Bussipoika

23.8

Helb 20 (Volvo 7000)/ h54
Helb 21 (Volvo 7000)/ h98
NF 641 (Volvo 8700LE)/ h82
VT 136 (City-L)/ 74
Nf 765 (Volvo 8500-teli)/ h72

----------


## aki

> 23.8
> 
> VT 136 (City-L)/ 74


Muistaakseni tämä oli viime talvikaudella 74:n ruuhka-vakio, olisiko samoin vielä tämän aikataulukauden loppuun asti?

----------


## JT

Pe 23.8. Espoo

PL #831 / 510

----------


## Nak

23.8

Nf 813 / 109

----------


## aki

23.8

s39 / Helb 50
516 / VT 157

----------


## Nak

23.8

Nf 141 / 212
Nf 630 / 474A

----------


## chauffer

> Havainnot 21.8.2013
> 
> NOF 629 / e5, kuski lähti ajamaan kehää pitkin Leppävaaraan eli 5:sen vanhaa reittiä, joten mahdolliset Suurpellossa odottavat sitten jäivät luultavasti ruikuttamaan perään. Taitaa nobinallakin olla aika huono tiedoitus muutoksista, niinkuin helbilläkin kun tuo h51:sen poikkeusreitti ajellaan miten sattuu. :lol





> Kyllä näistä syksyn reittimuutoksista on tiedotettu Nobinalla kuljettajia jo hyvän aikaa ennen syysliikenteen alkua ja monella eri foorumilla (info-tv, ilmoitustaulut, kuljettajien intranet ja keskustelufoorumi). Lisäksi kaikista muuttuneista reiteistä on ollut mahdollisuus saada työnjohdosta kartta mukaan linjalle. Tässä on kyllä kuljettaja kulkenut laput silmillä varikolla ollessaan.


Samoin Helbillä; Kaikki muutokset seinillä, lisäksi AINA laput aamulla vuorokirjan kanssa hyllyssä  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:52 ----------




> 22.8
> nf 455 (ex jokeri)@ 121A
> nf 305 @ 158. Pysäkiltä lähtiessä puskee jo mustan pöllähdyksen. Oisko öljyä?


Musta pöllähdys ei ole öljyä, sininen on  :Laughing:

----------


## Bussipoika

23.8 jatkoa

Helb 6/ h54
Helb 109/ h14
NF 616/ 231k
PL 834/ 554

----------


## KriZuu

> Helb 6/ h54


Tämä on vakio.

23.8.

HelB 38 / h70T

----------


## Nak

23.8

Nf 294 / 158

Pl 761 oli nelivilkut päällä, keskioven toinen lehti avonaisena Suvelantien ja Tuomarilantien risteyksessä. Hinuri otti sitä perään tuossa puolisen tuntia sitten.

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 23.8.

NF 622 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 112
PL 891 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / 106

----------


## joboo

23.8

Helb 238 / 362
Helb 610 / h18
Helb 614 / h45

----------


## aki

24.8

v30 / Helb 805

----------


## Joonas Pio

24.8.

VT 93 / v62
VT 187 / v68A

----------


## Karosa

Lauantai 24.8.

HelB 1203 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / h24
HelB 125 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94-teli) / 102T  :Laughing:  eikö tosiaan uudempaa kalustoa ole lauantaina?

----------


## Zambo

> HelB 125 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94-teli) / 102T  eikö tosiaan uudempaa kalustoa ole lauantaina?


Miksi pitäisi olla? Jos auto on sopimuksen mukainen ja muuten ok (esim. sopiva naftan kulutus), niin miksi sillä ei ajettaisi kilometrejä mittariin, niin kauan kuin auto kelpaa?

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Havainnot 24.8.2013

h52 / 910, ajoi Arabiassa entistä reittiään 1 tyyppi jäi Arabianrannan päätepysäkillä katselemaan kun bussi lipuu ohi ja kääntyy takaisin Kaironkadulle, ja sitä kautta Arabian entiselle päätepysäkille. Aijai helb taas - piste tuli multa sille.

s39 / #1219,1302,1301,1303,1207.
h45 / #102,1206,807.

----------


## Karosa

> s39 / 1302,1301,1303,1207
> h45 / #807


Kolmannen kerran, nämä mullistukset kuulunevat alla olevaan ketjuun, ei tänne.  :Wink: 
http://jlf.fi/f12/2502-vakioautoja-s...gin-linjoilla/

----------


## joboo

24.8

Helb 1 / h45

----------


## Bussipoika

24.8

NF 605/ 158
Helb 1101/ h24

----------


## JT

Su 25.8. Helsinki

HelB #12 / 554K

----------


## Pera

25.8

h40, h43: HelB 52 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94 teli) ja HelB 1207 (Scania K280 Lahti Scala teli)
h45: HelB 912 (Scania K230 Lahti Scala)
h77: HelB 6 (Scania L94 Ikarus E94 teli)

----------


## bussifriikki

> Su 25.8. Helsinki
> 
> HelB #12 / 554K


 :Shocked: 


25.8.
HelB 213 / h40

----------


## joboo

25.8

Helb 810 / h42
Helb 903 / 39

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Havainnot  Su 25.8.2013.

NOF #736 / 543
NOF #781 / 543  :Laughing: 
Helb #1219 / 39
Helb #101 / 39
Helb #903 / 39
Helb #1217 / 45
Helb #1301 / 45
Helb #1009 / 52
Helb #1124 / 57
Helb #1127 / 195
VL 573 Hsl-värityksellinen irisbus / 143T

----------


## ipeniemela

26.8

NF 287 (Scania Ikarus) / e21

----------


## Karosa

Maanantai 26.8.

HelB #12 / h54

----------


## Prompter

26.8.

NOF 447 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli) tilaajaväreissä h72:lla

----------


## JT

Ma 26.8. Espoo

NF #291 / 5
NF #454 / 247A

----------


## Nak

26.8

Nf 457 / 206A

----------


## Bussipoika

26.8

Helb 33/ h42

----------


## aki

26.8

v51 / VT 170
v55 / VT 384

----------


## bussifriikki

> 26.8
> 
> Helb 33/ h42


Sama auto näkyi aamulla myös h41:llä.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 26.8.2013

NOF 332 / 206 (otettu poistosta ajoon)

----------


## joboo

26.8

Helb 725 / h42
Helb 815 / h41
Helb 9919 / h14

----------


## Bussipoika

26.8 jatkoa

TLL 12 (Scania Citywide)/ h73

----------


## Nak

> Helsinki 26.8.2013
> 
> NOF 332 / 206 (otettu poistosta ajoon)


Vielä on 286 ja 335 bongaamatta linjalla, joihin on myös poiston jälkeen asennettu buscomit takaisin.

26.8

Nf 448 / e3
Nf 642 / e86

Vt 89 / e31

----------


## Karosa

Maanantai 26.8.

HelB #321 / 503

----------


## tohpeeri

Mitähän on tapahtunut HelB:n Volvo/Ikarus-telille no. 52? Nimittäin takaoven takana oleva suoja-aita ulottuu kiinni sen takana olevan penkkiparin ikkunapaikkaan mikä on täten käyttökelvoton. Myös roskakori tuntuu olevan jotenkin oudossa paikassa, on ko. aidan mutkassa. Havainto tehty 26.8. linjalla h39B.

----------


## Nak

> Mitähän on tapahtunut HelB:n Volvo/Ikarus-telille no. 52?


Unkarilainen Insinööri  :Laughing:

----------


## Miccoz

26.8.

VT 211 / v55 - ilmeisesti takarengas puhjennut kun seisoi Osmankäämintien ja Peltolantien risteyksessä hätävilkut päällä, hinuri nostanut perän ylös ja jalkakäytävällä rengas.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vielä on 286 ja 335 bongaamatta linjalla, joihin on myös poiston jälkeen asennettu buscomit takaisin.


Itse asiassa ovat olleet ajossa jo maanantaina 12.8., molemmat e22:lla.  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

26.8

Helb 124 / h51

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Havainnot 26.8.2013.

Helb #101 / 39B
Helb #1207 rikki menneenä Vanhan Viertotien pysäkillä n. klo 16.35, korvaajaksi tuli ikarus-teli nro #64
Helb #125 (ikarus-teli) / h51
NOF #436 / 112
NOF #421 / 543
NOF #673 / 533
ÅL #5 / e16

----------


## Prompter

26.8.

NOF 699 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala teli) / 612

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 27.8.

NF #466 / 165

----------


## joboo

27.8

Helb 204 / h45

----------


## JT

Ti 27.8. Helsinki

HelB #1132 / 451 (näemmä kyseinen auto ajaa 451:llä pari lähtöä sopivamman autokierron takia)
NF #456 / 206A

----------


## halla

27.8

PL 770 @ 504

----------


## joboo

27.8

Helb 815 / h42

----------


## Overdriver

> Ti 27.8. Helsinki
> 
> HelB #1132 / 451 (näemmä kyseinen auto ajaa 451:llä pari lähtöä sopivamman autokierron takia)


Jep, siellä käy aamuisin lentokentän telejä pörräämässä. Ainakin #64:n ja #603:n muistan nähneeni.

----------


## aki

27.8

315, 435 / NF 141

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 27.8.

NF #454 / 112
NF #450 / 121A, 122A
NF #620 / 112, autossa vielä vanhat Helmi-laitteet.

----------


## Aleksi.K

27.08.13 Espoo & Vantaa

Nf 114 (Scania Ikarus)/e23

Nf 347 (Scania Ikarus)/v63

Nf 349 (Scania Ikarus)/v60

----------


## Bussipoika

27.8

Helb 44/ h54 

PL 781 on ilmeisesti kolaruinut jonkun kanssa, koska etupuskurista oli lohjennut iso pala, joka makasi matkustamossa etuoven ja ensimmäisten penkkien välissä

----------


## KriZuu

27.8.

TLL 12 / h73
Kyseinen auto pitää muuten melkoista hoosiannaa juuri ennen vaihteen vaihtumista ylempään. Tuntui käyvän ylikierroksilla. En ole mikään tekniikkaekspertti, mutta ei tuo kyllä normaalia ole - etenkään uudelta autolta.

----------


## Pera

27.8

h56: HelB 34 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L)
552: HelB 50 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94 teli)

NF 771 ja moottoripyörä törmäsivät toisiinsa: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...auttasaaressa/

----------


## Miccoz

27.8.

VT 160 (Vantaan liikenteen kelta-oranssi väreissä oleva cityL) / v52

----------


## Karosa

> 27.8.
> 
> VT 160 (Vantaan liikenteen kelta-oranssi väreissä oleva cityL) / v52


Yllättävää ehkä, mutta tämä on vakio iltapäivästä v52:lla.  :Cool:

----------


## Miccoz

> Yllättävää ehkä, mutta tämä on vakio iltapäivästä v52:lla.


Onko ollut alusta asti, vai tullut mukaan jossain välissä? En ole ennen tuota tuolla bongannut.

----------


## Karosa

> Onko ollut alusta asti, vai tullut mukaan jossain välissä? En ole ennen tuota tuolla bongannut.


Ainakin tämän talviaikataulukauden alusta.

----------


## Bussipoika

27.8 jatkoa

NF 363 (Säffle 2000-teli)/h72

----------


## aki

> Onko ollut alusta asti, vai tullut mukaan jossain välissä? En ole ennen tuota tuolla bongannut.


Oli vakiona jo ainakin talvikauden 2012-2013, ajaa aamuisin v53 ja iltapäivisin v52.

----------


## Prompter

> 27.8 jatkoa
> 
> NF 363 (Säffle 2000-teli)/h72


Talviliikenteen alusta tehnyt pitkää päivää juuri tällä linjalla yhdessä toisen samanlaisen, 361:n, kanssa  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

27.8

Helb 501 / h42
Helb 725 / h41
Helb 816 / 362
Helb 956 / h41

----------


## bussifriikki

27.8.

NF 474 / h65A 
(vai onko vakio?)

----------


## Karosa

> NF 474 / h65A 
> (vai onko vakio?)


Tuon auton pitäisi olla 109:llä, joten epäilisin että ei. 
#463 kuuluisi olla Larun linjoilla ja sen pitäisi korvata jotain Säfflen romua, mutta eipä ole näkynyt vielä, joten oletetaan että tuo #474 on korvannut #463:sta.

----------


## Nak

> PL 781 on ilmeisesti kolaruinut jonkun kanssa, koska etupuskurista oli lohjennut iso pala, joka makasi matkustamossa etuoven ja ensimmäisten penkkien välissä


http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus...viesti/124305/

Liittyyköhän nämä toisiinsa  :Smile:

----------


## Bussipoika

> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus...viesti/124305/
> 
> Liittyyköhän nämä toisiinsa


Todennäköisesti, mutta montakohan kierrosta on ajanut tuon jälkeen, koska nousin tuolta samaiselta Talontien pysäkiltä vastakkaiseen suuntaan.

Havainnot 28.8

Helb 33/ h51
Helb 73/ h70T

----------


## bussifriikki

28.8.

h18/HelB 504

----------


## Pera

28.8

h43: HelB 125 (Scania L94 Ikarus E94 teli)
615: HelB 204 (Volvo B10BLE 8500LE teli)

----------


## ipeniemela

> 27.8.
> 
> TLL 12 / h73
> Kyseinen auto pitää muuten melkoista hoosiannaa juuri ennen vaihteen vaihtumista ylempään. Tuntui käyvän ylikierroksilla. En ole mikään tekniikkaekspertti, mutta ei tuo kyllä normaalia ole - etenkään uudelta autolta.


Tai sitten kuski käytti koko ajan kickdownia.  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 28.8.

NF #457 / 109
NF #459 / h21V
VT #573 / 111

----------


## joboo

28.8

Helb 956 / 363A

Helb 255 vaihtui ruskeasuolla autoon Helb 50 linjalla h45

----------


## Bussipoika

28.8 jatkoa

Nf 498/ 109
Vt 513/ 453

----------


## joboo

28.8

Helb 725 / h41
Helb 815 / h42

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> 28.8
> 
> Helb 255 vaihtui ruskeasuolla autoon Helb 50 linjalla h45


Ihmettelinkin että mites se helb #50 nyt 45:lla pyörii, yleensä on h51:sen vakioita, ainakin aamulla.  :Smile:

----------


## halla

29.8

PL 769 @ 504

----------


## bussifriikki

29.8.

730/HelB 12

----------


## Nak

29.8

Nf 140 / e27
Nf 326 / e88
Nf 654 / 213
Nf 721 / e15
Nf 473 on ilmastoitu

----------


## Prompter

29.8.

HelB 826 (MAN Lion's City CNG) / 362
HelB 1122 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / 451

----------


## bussifriikki

29.8.

H56/HelB 9852

----------


## joboo

29.8

Helb 725 / h41

----------


## Nak

29.8

Nf 450 / e5
Nf 452 / e15
Nf 455 / e3

----------


## Bussipoika

29.8

Helb 501/ h52
Nf 403/ h72
Helb 612/ 451

----------


## bussifriikki

Nf 831 oli Kehä I:llä, ilmeisesti menossa varikolle, linjakyltissään 21V Asema-aukio

----------


## joboo

29.8

Helb 944 / 362
Helb 1108 / h42

----------


## Bussipoika

30.8

Nf 359(säffle)/ h72
Nf 407(city-L)/ h72
Helb 35(city-L)/ 552

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 30.8.

NF #456 / 122A

----------


## Prompter

30.8.

HelB 614, 616 (Scania K230UB Lahti Scala) / h57

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 30.8.

NF #673 / 112

----------


## Bussipoika

30.8 jatkoa

Nf 721/ 474
Helb 725/ h42
Helb 815/ h41

----------


## aki

30.8

v51 / VT 187
v53 / VT 213

----------


## Nak

30.8

Nf 430 / h62
Nf 729 / 248A

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 30.8.2013

NOF 470 on ilmastoitu

----------


## Aleksi.K

30.08.13 Espoo

PL 814 (Scania Scala)/554

----------


## bussifriikki

30.8.

h41/HelB 9
h56/HelB 727

----------


## joboo

30.8

Helb 33 / h41
Helb 38 / h54
Helb 426 / 361
Helb 804 / h40

----------


## halla

30.8

NOF 454 @ e3

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Havainnot Pe 30.8.2013

Helb #52 / h51
Helb #1128 / 362
VT #160 / v52
VT #560 / v69/B
VT #317 / Ikarus-teli. Seisoi Kuninkaanmäessä, joitakin tankoja oli revitty näemmä irti olisiko mahdollisuus että menisi poistoon? Buscomi siinä ainakin oli vielä paikalla.
NOF #820 / v63
NOF #819 / 741K
NOF 608 / v63
TL #22 ja TL #1 / v77
VL #309 / 973

----------


## aki

> Havainnot Pe 30.8.2013
> 
> VT #160 / v52
> VT #560 / v69/B
> NOF #820 / v63
> NOF #819 / 741K
> TL #22 ja TL #1 / v77
> VL #309 / 973


Kaikki on vakioita!

----------


## Bussipoika

> Havainnot Pe 30.8.2013
> Helb #1128 / 362


Tuokin taitaa olla vakio.

----------


## JT

La 31.8. Helsinki

NF #614 / 231K
PL #771 / 23

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Kaikki on vakioita!


Auto #820 ei ole v63:men vakio ainakaan.  :Laughing:

----------


## Bussipoika

31.8

Helb 1121/ h93(k)
Helb 901/ h70T
VT 326 & VT 513/ v55

Malmilta klo ~15:18 lähtevä 554k lähti pysäkiltä muutaman minuutin etuajassa pysäkiltä liikennevaloihin, mutta peruutti takaisin, noukki junasta tulleet  matkustajat kyytiin ja jatkoi matkaa aikataulun mukaan  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Auto #820 ei ole v63:men vakio ainakaan.


Nobinan autokierrot on niin monimutkaisia että esimerkiksi linjoilla v60, v63, 612 ja 613 on yhteistä kiertoa joissa auto voi ajaa kiekan yhtä linjaa ja siirtyä toiselle linjalle. En tiedä miten kierrot tarkalleen menevät mutten ihmettelisi vaikka linjoilla 612 ja 613 olisi kiertoa myös Hakunilan 740-742 linjojen kanssa Rautatientorilla. Tätä kautta myös tuo 820 saattaa käväistä linjalla v63.

----------


## JT

> Tätä kautta myös tuo 820 saattaa käväistä linjalla v63.


Jos et ole varma että käykö #820 v63:lla normaalisti, niin miksi aiemmin väitit sen olevan vakio?

----------


## Nak

> Havainnot Pe 30.8.2013
> 
> VT #317 / Ikarus-teli. Seisoi Kuninkaanmäessä, joitakin tankoja oli revitty näemmä irti olisiko mahdollisuus että menisi poistoon? Buscomi siinä ainakin oli vielä paikalla.


Todennäköisemmin jossain remontissa siinä Pungerilla
http://tmipunger.nettisivu.org/etusi...to-ja-korjaus/

----------


## joboo

31.8

Helb 101 / h45
Helb 801 / h45
Helb 822 / h24
Helb 823 / h24
Helb 1124 / h70T

----------


## hana

> Todennäköisemmin jossain remontissa siinä Pungerilla
> http://tmipunger.nettisivu.org/etusi...to-ja-korjaus/


Juurikin näin ja eihän noin "uutta" teliä poistoon laiteta.

----------


## Nak

> Eli siihen 550-valoon tulee ohjaus Helmistä, kun on osa Helmin pysäkkinäyttöä. Tai näin sen olen ymmärtänyt. Valo palaa siinä aina kun virta on päällä


Täytyy myöntää, että olin väärässä. Tänä aamuna varikolla hiippaillessani pistin merkille autossa #458 tuon 550-valon päällä vielä. Kuitenkin Helmi-laite oli saanut lähdöt kojetaulusta.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

